# What fish to eat??



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

I have had whiting, pomps, and black drum. What else would be a fish to keep?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Probably easier to list the ones not too!! Lol


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Kings, Spanish, Cobia, reds (if legal), specs, mahi, all snapper, amber jacks, and flounder


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

many more though! Just stay away from Ramoras lol!


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

lol ramoras!


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Lady fish are popular and the heron really like them, but don't think they are for me. Have read that some make fish balls and fry them, must be an acquired taste.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

large drum have worms, i would throw them back. the smaller ones are fine i suppose but i won't mess with them.


----------



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

flex said:


> large drum have worms, i would throw them back. the smaller ones are fine i suppose but i won't mess with them.


Yup....I dont want worms!!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I doubt you will see many in the surf, but I really like Sailcats. Some would probably say I am nuts, but when cleaned soon after catching, just like you would a freshwater catfish, they are fine table fare. Rolled in cornmeal and fried, I will take them just as I would a freshwater cat.

Not to be confused with the Hardhead catfish which are thick in the surf.


----------



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

devinsdad said:


> I doubt you will see many in the surf, but I really like Sailcats. Some would probably say I am nuts, but when cleaned soon after catching, just like you would a freshwater catfish, they are fine table fare. Rolled in cornmeal and fried, I will take them just as I would a freshwater cat.
> 
> Not to be confused with the Hardhead catfish which are thick in the surf.


I catch a bunch of catfish like the rest and I take that they are hardheads......So what does the sail cats look like? And do any of you ever eat rays or sharks?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

TNKILLERS said:


> I catch a bunch of catfish like the rest and I take that they are hardheads......So what does the sail cats look like? And do any of you ever eat rays or sharks?


Sailcats look like hardheads, but they have very long and exaggerated fins. If you catch a ray big enough, skin the wings, and stamp it out into "scallops." The reason I say scallops, is because most restaurants that advertise scallops, are really selling a form of ray. Any "scallop" over the size of a half dollar is usually a ray.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Sailcats look like hardheads, but they have very long and exaggerated fins. If you catch a ray big enough, skin the wings, and stamp it out into "scallops." The reason I say scallops, is because most restaurants that advertise scallops, are really selling a form of ray. Any "scallop" over the size of a half dollar is usually a ray.


That is a myth maybe a few places but 99% are selling u the real thing


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

devinsdad said:


> I doubt you will see many in the surf, but I really like Sailcats. Some would probably say I am nuts, but when cleaned soon after catching, just like you would a freshwater catfish, they are fine table fare. Rolled in cornmeal and fried, I will take them just as I would a freshwater cat.
> 
> Not to be confused with the Hardhead catfish which are thick in the surf.


I had some sail cat a few years ago. I filleted them and grilled them with lemon, butter and pepper. They were nice.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I eat shark every chance I get it's one of my favorited and I love ray when I can get someone else to filet them. The list of things not to eat is much easier than what to eat though.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

TNKILLERS said:


> I have had whiting, pomps, and black drum. What else would be a fish to keep?


 I would say any fish is good if you know how to cook it. I remember when I was just a kid in the mid 60's and we returned to the dock in Mississippi from an offshore trip. We had killed the Kings and also had a few sharks. We were gonna can the sharks when and old man sitting by the cleaning table said "ya'll throwing away your best fish". Well we cleaned them and he was right. However I prefer sheepshead and trigger and a small grouper or AJ on the grill. As far as fried I like a fresh mullet or spanish. I'm talking about caught cleaned and fried that day.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

flex said:


> large drum have worms, i would throw them back. the smaller ones are fine i suppose but i won't mess with them.


I caught a 30in drum and there were only like 2 worms in the tail and it was pretty tasty.


----------

